# Santa's After Christmas Ride At Phoenix Raceway, Jacksonville



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

*SANTA’S AFTER CHRISTMAS SLEIGH RIDE AT PHOENIX RACEWAY, JACKSONVILLE
SATURDAY DECEMBER 27, 2008

TECH OPENS AT 6:00 PM
TECH CLOSES AT 6:20 PM
RACE STARTS AT 6:30 PM
ENTRY FEE- $10 PER DRIVER*

*BODY STYLE*: GT-1/LMP (Outisite, JK, Red Fox, Parma)
(Outisite Mercedes GT-1 will not be allowed)

Bodies must have presentable appearance, have a colored interior, and must have three numbers visible from all angles. NO SHARPIE NUMBERS.

*CHASSIS*: Any Flexi chassis. Aluminum Pans allowed.

*MOTOR*: Sealed or Unsealed Chinese 16D with Chinese arms only. No Rotor Motor cans allowed. Standard Brush setup. Stock can magnets only.

*AXLE AND GEARS*: 1/8” Axle, 48-pitch gears

*RACE*: Race will be 16 Five minute heats. Two minutes between heats. There will be Eight Two Man Teams. Each driver must drive at least one heat on each lane. Motor changes
may be done between heats if necessary. No maximum on motors allowed, but all motors will be checked to make sure they are legal.

*Body Changes*: The body may be changed during the race if the race director determines that the car could not continue the race without doing so. One replacement body of the same type on the car when it starts the race can be approved when the car goes through tech. Body changes made without the Race Directors consent will result in immediate disqualification of that team. Body change may only be made between heats and only one body change will be allowed. 

*PRIZES FOR THE TOP THREE TEAMS WILL BE ANNOUNCED THE DAY OF THE RACE*

*THE FIRST EIGHT TEAMS TO SIGN UP ARE THE ONES THAT GET TO RACE. CALL AUSTIN LATHAM AT THE RACEWAY AT 904-642-1112 TO HAVE YOUR NAME PUT ON THE RACE LIST IF YOU PLAN TO RACE. WE NEED YOUR NAME AND YOUR TEAMMATES NAME, AS WELL AS WHAT YOU WISH TO NAME YOUR TEAM.*


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Don't forget to call the raceway to add your name to this list for this race.

Mike R


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

A picture of our newly renovated 155 foot Oglivie Hi Speed Hillclimb

Mike R


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

track is cleaned and lightly glued and should be very fast for the Santa's Ride race on Saturday

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Outstanding.

Looks like I'll be back in town in time to come race.

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Hope to see a lot of new faces at the raceway tonight for the race

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Race Results - Santa's After Christmas Ride - 12/27/08*

Sixteen drivers paired up to compete in *Santa's After Christmas Ride* on Saturday, December 27th at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceway and Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Everyone owes Mike Rigsby and Austin a _Thank You_ for setting up the event. Let's do it again!

*Santa's Ride* was a mini-Enduro style event for the GT1 cars normally raced on Wednesday nights at Phoenix. Flexi-style chassis, GT1 bodies, Chinese 16D motors ---- and lots of fun.

Drivers chose their own teams and made for some interesting combinations:

*Race Entries*
*Broke Till Payday Racing* - Mike Rigsby and Stuart Andrews
*Team 1/32* - Austin Latham and Ashley Thomas
*KillerBee Racing* - Johnny Banks and John Parks
*Team Chiquita* - JP Snyder and Erik Setzer
*Just Shoot Me Racing* - Buddy Houser and Rollin Isbell
*Slowpoke Racing* - Eddie Broyles and Eddie Stilley
*Team Chaparral* - John "JT" Thompson and Tom Marlowe
*RT Motorsports* - Chris Randall and Rick Tomlinson

The mini-Enduro format called for 5-minute heats with each driver required to drive on each lane for a total of sixteen heats. The racing was amazingly clean and with limited track calls and no repair periods, the program moved along at a quick pace. We even took a fifteen minute "half time" break to allow Teams to tweak their cars for the second half.

In the end, the Dream Team of John "The Iceman" Thompson and Tom "World's Fastest Tom" Marlowe (Team Chaparral) proved to be too much for the rest of the field as they were the only team to run over 1000 laps. Buddy and Rollin (Just Shoot Me) gave chase through much of the race until some second-half handling issues dropped them out of any chance of challenging for the lead. Mike and Stuart (Broke Till Payday) made good use of the break to take advantage of Eddie and Eddie's (Slowpoke) misfortunes to capture the final podium position.

There are always races within the race that are fun to watch just because they're so close. Eddie and Eddie (Slowpoke) found themselves battling motor and handling issues and found themselves just having a track position advantage on the same lap as Johnny and John (KillerBee) for Fourth. And, Erik and JP (Team Chiquita) also just had a track position advantage over Rick and Chris (RT Motorsports) for the Sixth position. Austin and Ashley (Team 1/32) found themselves down on horsepower toward the midway point but elected to soldier on and made it to the end of the race. 

*Final Results*
1. Team Chaparral - 1014
2. Just Shoot Me Racing - 996
3. Broke Til Payday Racing - 948
4. Slowpoke Racing - 937.18
5. KillerBee Racing - 937.6
6. Team Chiquita - 853.11
7. RT Motorsports - 853.7
8. Team 1/32 - 800

Fast Lap - Team Chaparral - 4.445482 on White
Concours - Team Chiquita - Painted by Rollin Isbell


----------

